# Aussie pictorial



## sauceman (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi
 Recently I bought this aussie sauce bottle at auction for my collection. I have been after one of these for a while but havent had the money when one has been available.
 The embossed picture has to be one of the best from Australia with a digger panning for gold, a real symbol of Australia and Bendigo one of Australias richest goldfields.
 Wondering what some of the members from other countrys think of this bottle, maybe you could post a pic of something comparable.
 cheers Glenn


----------



## sauceman (Jul 27, 2004)

Sorry will post pic of full bottle, its mid amethyst and around 13 inches tall


----------



## Tandy (Jul 27, 2004)

[] Hi Glenn, it certainly is a great bottle. The fact that it is not only a pictorial but also light violet really makes it, doesn't it? I am far from an expert, but I have never seen one like it, but other Oz members may know more about it. My guess, based on the colour, is that it would date from 1895 to around 1915. What does the printing say - my guess is "The Bendigo Fruit Growers Cooperative Society" - am I right?

 Anyway, regardless of the answer, a really nice bottle to have. Wish I had it.

 Tandy, Adelaide.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi sauceman, welcome to the forum [].
 The Digger brand bottles are all very nice,  the 13 Oz sauce is the most common and the 26 Oz is VERY hard to get,  yours being 13 inches tall sounds like a 26 ouncer and if it is it's a top show sauce bottle [] .   Exellent addition for your collection.
 The same company used some very nice fruit jars too [] .


----------



## sauceman (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi Irish & Tandy
 Also have the 13oz size in a real nice purple, The name of the company is The Bendigo Fruitgrowers Co-operative Society both have the "M" on the base for the 1900 -1915 period. You are right I have seen a nice jar with the same embossing also.

 Glenn


----------



## Tandy (Jul 27, 2004)

[] It sure beats our best South Australian pictorial sauce, etc jars and bottles, the Rosella Preserving and Manufacturing Company Limited. []

 Sun violet bottles are really nice shelf bottles, and they do sell at shows also, but they have to be at least in near mint condition or better. 

 Glenn, the very best of luck to you in your collecting.


----------



## sauceman (Jul 27, 2004)

hi Tandy
 There are some really rare ones from S.A though, how about the Kent Town green shear lip, the Humphris 26oz square/ diamond type in purple, these u see in "A" section at the shows.
 I actually had my hands on a sqaure type 26oz Humphris it had a price of $120 I did not know much about it at the time and sat it back down, a guy beside me picked it up and bought it. Apparently they are around a $400 bottle if u can ever find one for sale.

 I have seen a sauce McEwin Glenewin do you know if they are very rare or not?

 Glenn


----------



## sauceman (Jul 27, 2004)

You know when u have a good look at a Rosella bottle they really are supurb. In fact a top class pic compared to a lot of others.
 Funny how when something is common your eyes get clouded over.
 A brown 26oz Rosella would get the blood pumping !
 Glenn


----------

